# Borrow my doggy



## RangerC (Jan 23, 2013)

I signed up to the Borrow My Doggy site after reading about it in one of the newspapers. Havn't actually parted with any money yet but iVe got 2 people who have added barney to their 'favourites' list. I thought it might be good for him to have more social contact and more walks, especially as I work more in the summer and can't afford a dog walker. Has anyone heard of the site/signed up/know of a successful pairing?

I have arthritis in my knees and two weeks ago my knee locked and it's agony to bend it so walking barney is not a comfortable experience (me dragging my leg and walking like Jake the Pake - under 50 year olds don't ask). My husband is walking barney at the moment but Its not fair to rely on him. A solution hasn't presented itself yet although I keep hoping that I'll wake up and it will have magically mended. I just hope it's not going to be a total knee replacement job - I miss my walks!

With barney having had the snip a week or so ago, he has had to have gentle, short walks while he recovers but tomorrow he reaches the magical 10 day off lead walks again so will be liike a coiled spring ready to let off energy. Oh dear, and it's me not up to it now.

:violin:


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Ouch, a locked knee does not sound like much fun. I have never heard of borrow my doggy but if it is a match of dogs needing walks and wanna be dog walkers it sounds brilliant. I hope the knee heals fast. What are you doing re therapy for it?


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

Hi Ranger C, you could try an Apple Cider Vinegar wrap around your knee. Do a skin test first. Put a drop on your skin and wait 20 mins. If no reaction soak a towel in ACV wrap round your knee and cover with cling. You can leave it on for up to 2 hours, but then you need to leave it off for an hour. You can repeat as necessary. It's very soothing and helps reduce swelling, promote circulation. If you get a reaction you can dilute the ACV by up to three times. I'd advise a few Bowen sessions too. I treat two ladies with arthritis in their knees and it really helps them.


----------



## RangerC (Jan 23, 2013)

Thanks Marilyn, I am off food shopping this afternoon so will get some apple cider vinegar. Phil is off to the NEC tonight so a good opportunity to sit in front of the tv with a wrap around my knee.

Fairlie - I have had dodgy knees for a long while and my dad had a knee replacement so I knew it was on the cards for me at some point. I've been doing all the things they advise for years - exercise specific muscles around the joint, glucosamine etc. so it was only a matter of time. I've got an appointment with a consultant in a few weeks so we'll see where we go from there.


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

I thought this was an advert for borrowing Barney - I was going to sign up! 
I work in Stoke and Newcastle, the only worry you will have...... Will I bring him back! Xx


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Barney and Ralph sounds like a match made in mayhem!

Chris were you hard on your knees earlier with sports and such? My mum has a newish knee but I hope it was from many years as a dancer, not from genetics.


----------



## Jensen (Apr 23, 2013)

I signed up too but also haven't paid - it does seem like a good idea, Jenson has been added by lots of people. Still just need to decide whether going to go ahead - it would be perfect for weekends where the boys want to go to places dogs can't go to!


----------

